# Gospel chronology/harmony reading plan



## monoergon (Dec 28, 2016)

I want to begin reading the Gospels in chronological order of when the events actually took place.

I found a "parallel harmony" in Wikipedia based on "Edward Robinson's A Harmony of the Gospels in Greek as well as Steven L. Cox and Kendell H Easley's Harmony of the Gospels" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gospel_harmony#A_parallel_harmony_presentation).

I plan to read the Gospels based on that parallel harmony. 

What do you think about the accuracy of the above parallel harmony?

Does anyone here suggest a different chronological reading plan?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 28, 2016)

You can find a number of .pdf copies of A.T. Robertson's _Harmony_ on line, for example http://countrykeepers.com/media/Robertson-Harmony_of_the_Gospels.pdf As well as scanned online versions.

I have an old print-copy of this work, and have found it generally valuable. I dissent slightly here or there on an order or a date, but in the main this proves reliable.


----------



## monoergon (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you Rev. Bruce. I'll use A.T. Robertson's reading plan.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 29, 2016)

Nathan, here is another link for you!

http://www.ntgreekstudies.com/uploads/2/7/5/5/2755694/robertson_harmony.pdf


----------



## monoergon (Dec 29, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Nathan, here is another link for you!
> 
> http://www.ntgreekstudies.com/uploads/2/7/5/5/2755694/robertson_harmony.pdf


Thank you David. 
The table is very helpful


----------

